# Der "hier gibt es gratis Kleidung"-Thread



## Kamsi (7. Juli 2012)

http://www.curse.com...d-curse-t-shirt

Registrieren oder einloggen, Key beantragen und ihn beim TSW-Account eingeben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.mmorpg.co...cret-World.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Registrieren oder einloggen und Key dann bei TSW (in der Accountverwaltung) aktivieren


----------



## FarinHH (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

vielen Dank , das macht mich nun um 2 T-Shirt's reicher.

Beste Grüsse


----------



## amnie (7. Juli 2012)

ich wollte schon immer mal in-game merch tragen 

(mh. ich will band shirts, wo wir grad dabei sind. lach)


----------



## Byson (7. Juli 2012)

Sehr nett das hier rein zu schreiben. Habe mir beide mal geholt.


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2012)

habe hier noch eine englisch sprachige seite gefunden die auflistet welche kleidung man via achivments und durch quest umsonst bekommt

http://dulfy.net/2012/07/06/tsw-list-of-quests-with-clothing-rewards/


----------



## amnie (8. Juli 2012)

ich find ja den sweater aus der academy ganz kuhl, muss wohl ma noch nen bissel rumquesten da


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2012)

http://thesecretworl...cial_user_title

Die ersten 1000 leute die im neuen forum sich regestriert haben kriegen einen lateinischen titel

funcom entscheidet in der nächsten woche wer die ersten 1000 sind und schaltet dann ingame die titel frei(die amys haben derzeit im englischen forum problme mit der registratur und dem login also haben wir noch chancen )


----------



## Micro_Cuts (8. Juli 2012)

is natürlich ein geiles konzept, internetportalen wie curse geld aus der tasche ziehn damit die werbung im spiel machen können xD


----------



## Belo79 (8. Juli 2012)

Super, danke, habe mir direkt mal die Shirts gesichert


----------



## Efgrib (10. Juli 2012)

toll, bessre kunden kann man sich net wünschen, machen auch noch gratis werbung für andere firmen...


----------



## Sethek (10. Juli 2012)

Ich darf Dich mal zitieren:

http://forum.buffed....1&#entry3278934

Hauptsache meckern...triffts in dem Fall (und auch wenn ich mir Deine posts in den offiziellen Foren so ansehe) schon ziemlich gut.
Ich würde ja nichts sagen, wenn das Anbringen von Unternehmenslogos auf Kleigungsstücken eine Erfindung von TSW wäre, aber diese Art der Werbung hat schon eine gewisse Tradition...


----------



## JonnyBee (18. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> ich find ja den sweater aus der academy ganz kuhl, muss wohl ma noch nen bissel rumquesten da



ja total Kuhl .........^^


----------



## Derulu (28. Juli 2012)

Alienware vergibt auch T-Shirts (limitiert, als ich dran war waren es noch 2555 Keys)

http://www.alienware...shirt-giveaway/


----------



## Saji (29. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Alienware vergibt auch T-Shirts (limitiert, als ich dran war waren es noch 2555 Keys)
> 
> http://www.alienware...shirt-giveaway/



Danke schön. ^_^ Scheinen noch welche zu haben, sind erst auf 2237 Stück runter. 

Falls jemand wissen möchte wie das Ding aussieht, bitte sehr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

kommender Freitag bis montag feiert tsw 1 monat tsw

wenn du 30 quest von menschen gemach hast das wochende kriegste ein jubiliums t shirt und


*1200 FUNCOM PUNKTE GRATIS


*


----------



## Derulu (4. August 2012)

Buffed verlost auch welche (auf Facebook):


https://www.facebook.com/buffed

sieht so aus, und gibt's wohl auch zum nächsten buffed- Magazin (zumindest hätte ich die facebook-News so interpretiert)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Kamsi schrieb:


> wenn du 30 quest von menschen gemach hast das wochende kriegste ein jubiliums t shirt und
> *1200 FUNCOM PUNKTE GRATIS
> *



Die 1200 Punkte gelten bis 30.09. (danach werden sie automatisch gelöscht, so sie nicht verbraucht sind) und es zählt JEDE Mission (egal ob Item-, Schleich-, Investigativ-, Action-, Instanz-, PvP-Quest). Das erworbene T-Shirt erhalten alle Charaktere des Spielers, die 30 Missionen müssen aber von einem einzigen Charakter erledigt werden..Aktion läuft noch bis 06.08. 9:00 Uhr


----------



## Kamsi (4. August 2012)

jo ich freu mich 

hatte ja lange gehofft und im buffed forum nach nem t shirt gebeten 

ich werde mir wohl das nächste heft dann kaufen


----------



## Sethek (4. August 2012)

Das T-Shirt hätt ich mir auch geholt, wenns nicht wieder mal über hatebook laufen würde.
Der sozial-Netzwerk-Wahn kann mir gestohlen bleiben.
Schade.


----------



## Derulu (4. August 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Das T-Shirt hätt ich mir auch geholt, wenns nicht wieder mal über hatebook laufen würde.
> Der sozial-Netzwerk-Wahn kann mir gestohlen bleiben.
> Schade.



Gibt es wohl auch zum buffed-Magazin


----------



## Sethek (4. August 2012)

Oha...na dann will ich nix gesagt haben 

Btw...wer sabotiert bitte mal die Eumel, die da am Leaderboard schon an die 200 missionen rankommen?
Ich als alter Mensch bin benachteiligt - ich MUSSTE schlafen, und aufs Klo, und mal raus, und essen...und die?

Unfair!


----------



## Kamsi (4. August 2012)

das sind halt die extremen freaks 

die haben 5er gruppen erstellt die die quest farmen und haben 5 bis 6 ersatzgruppen die ihnen die nächste quest gleichteilen so müssen sie nicht gleich zur startquest laufen und übergehen das 5 quest nur gleichzeitig limit.


----------



## Derulu (4. August 2012)

Viele haben auch "vorgearbeitet" und die Quest schon von der Ankündigung weg bis Freitag abend bis zur letzten Stufe gemacht und dann jeweils pausiert...dann fehlt nur noch die letzte Stufe der Quests, die a) häufig die einfachste und b) schnell erledigt ist


----------



## Sethek (4. August 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Viele haben auch "vorgearbeitet" und die Quest schon von der Ankündigung weg bis Freitag abend bis zur letzten Stufe gemacht und dann jeweils pausiert...dann fehlt nur noch die letzte Stufe der Quests, die a) häufig die einfachste und b) schnell erledigt ist


Da darf ich ja mit momentan platz 17 und ganz normal daddeln inkl. ausgedehnter Browse-Pausen, einkaufen, schlafen, essen und mit den Nachbarn plauschen richtig stolz sein 

Werd es jetzt aber auch gut sein lassen...so kann man sich den Spaß am Spiel auch schnell versauen


----------



## ego1899 (16. August 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Die 1200 Punkte gelten bis 30.09. (danach werden sie automatisch gelöscht, so sie nicht verbraucht sind) und es zählt JEDE Mission (egal ob Item-, Schleich-, Investigativ-, Action-, Instanz-, PvP-Quest). Das erworbene T-Shirt erhalten alle Charaktere des Spielers, die 30 Missionen müssen aber von einem einzigen Charakter erledigt werden..Aktion läuft noch bis 06.08. 9:00 Uhr



Ach da hab ich die her gehabt, hab mich schon gewundert


----------

